# Anyone else not like the sexual aspect of the furry world?



## Elenaya (Dec 30, 2008)

Seriously, does anyone else not care for it?

About 5 years ago I found the furry community.  I had taken interested in it for two things: 
- My love and strange, general indescribable connection with animals.
- My hobbies of drawing half-human/half-animal art far before I knew others did it as a hobby before as well.

I figured there was furry porn out there, for there's porn of everything that man has seen, but furry porn has never really interested me.  In general I'd just glance at it and pass it up.  When my fur friend looked at me strange when I mentioned I didn't have any furry porn on my PC, it seemed odd to me that he looked at me strange once I mentioned that I never saved any.

So anyone else?  Or am I the only odd one out?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, you're hardly alone.  But still in the minority.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi :] .


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hi :] .



I have never seen a simple Hi say so much... lol.. the smiley face totally made me imagine you just smiling and giving a small, happy, "Hi!" and agreeing with all that she said.. with one, single syllable, two letter, word.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

dont worry, your just in a minority, dont feel bad cause its fully your choice.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 30, 2008)

its a persons personal choice. i moved from porn to clean but porn does lack interes if its poorly drawn.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm the sex goddess here, so that's a negative.


----------



## crosser (Dec 30, 2008)

It depends on what i see.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like to think I am, but it's kinda hard when I actually do get turned on by a lot of furry artwork.


----------



## crosser (Dec 30, 2008)

oh so i am not the only one


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't care for furry porn really... or porn in general. So can I join this small club? :]


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm the sex goddess here, so that's a negative.


may I say a untouchable Sex goddess till shes get a year older to get those kind of arts. Till then I'll save the 20USD for that day XD


----------



## crosser (Dec 30, 2008)

I save art just not porn art.  Actually i have posted most of the art i have saved in the games section.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 30, 2008)

I definitely wish the porn aspect was more firmly segregated from the tame aspect. It seems the concept of common decency and tact get lost in translation somewhere from non furry to furry.  Not that I have a problem with porn or people that like porn, I just wish it weren't hopelessly intermingled with the more everyday stuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Tabr said:


> I definitely wish the porn aspect was more firmly segregated from the tame aspect. It seems the concept of common decency and tact get lost in translation somewhere from non furry to furry.  Not that I have a problem with porn or people that like porn, I just wish it weren't hopelessly intermingled with the more everyday stuff.


G.U.T.I. =3 it will sadly and all you can do is drown it out


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 30, 2008)

honestly theres too many odd fetishes for the furry side of porn really weird things, some of the porn i like, but i dont browse exclusively for the porn, i mostly like to look at how someone took the time to draw a character, and how i can try to replicate what i like about that persons artwork, its a whole learning experience for me


----------



## Phineas (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't say I'm innocent myself. But I feel that I'd be in the majority in saying that it's a very minor aspect, that I associate more with the general love for anthropomorphicism, and that I hate it when people see the fandom as inseparable from the fetish.


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't mind the sexual aspect of the fandom - it's inescapable & part of the entire animal metaphor. What I don't care for is ultra-explicit (& crappily-drawn) porn where the anthro part is the excuse for drawing it, not the reason. For the record I don't care for human ultra-explicit porn either. I enoy cheesecake pin-up art of furry babes or 'erotica' if it's classily done. 

The only thing that bothers me about the porn - and it's not really the porn's fault - is the impression people take away that the whole scene is only about porn, that and screwing in animal suits.

That said, the main reason I'm in the fandom is to hang out with with people who have become my friends & enjoy the art in general, especially humor-driven 'funny-animal' stuff which is what got me interested in athro characters in the first place. (I'm one of those 'my God, I'm not the only one into this stuff' people when I discovered the fandom.)


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 30, 2008)

JoeStrike said:


> I don't mind the sexual aspect of the fandom - it's inescapable & part of the entire animal metaphor. What I don't care for is ultra-explicit (& crappily-drawn) porn where the anthro part is the excuse for drawing it, not the reason. For the record I don't care for human ultra-explicit porn either. I enoy cheesecake pin-up art of furry babes or 'erotica' if it's classily done.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me about the porn - and it's not really the porn's fault - is the impression people take away that the whole scene is only about porn, that and screwing in animal suits.
> 
> That said, the main reason I'm in the fandom is to hang out with with people who have become my friends & enjoy the art in general, especially humor-driven 'funny-animal' stuff which is what got me interested in athro characters in the first place. (I'm one of those 'my God, I'm not the only one into this stuff' people when I discovered the fandom.)




^ I second everything of this


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 30, 2008)

No.

I like porn.


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

The furry is for porn. =[.

But, seriously, I love almost every aspect of the furry -- except when they go to extreme things.

I hate it when people take things to far.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not that into the sexual aspect of the fandom. If it's a good picture that depicts sex, than fine. I don't really care. I wouldn't wank to it, if that's what you mean. I'd rather wank to things in real life.


----------



## virus (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not a fan of how much energy is put towards the sexual aspect.  One must realize though that many Furries are horny blighters, and if they can fulfill both their Furry-obligations and porn-obligations in the same spot, it's all the better.  The minority of stories that do not eventually devolve into sex is disappointing too.

But the sexual aspect is deeply routed in the community.  Cutting it out now would be futile as you'd either miss something and it would come back stronger, or would cut too deep and wind up with a good portion of the community gone and others complaining about why they couldn't be accepted as they were.  It's something that's going to need to be lived with.


----------



## Bonzzai (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't say I don't like the porn. I do. However, I can't say that I'm in the fandom BECAUSE of porn. I know tons of people who are on Furaffinity just for the porn, and it kind of irks me. :|


----------



## FoothePanda (Dec 30, 2008)

Me and mate mate are against it. That's why I chose her.


----------



## Lazer (Dec 30, 2008)

I've no problem with it, hell, have some on my wall, but there is nothing wrong with not liking it. Hell, I'm very particular about what I do like.  I don't think you should feel weird or anything.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't care about the porn as well. It's not really of my taste. 
I don't mind a few non-extreme sex scenes, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 30, 2008)

Meh, it's not like the furry fandom is the only source of porn there is.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Psh, there are many things I don't like in the furry world, like those splooge covered orgies that many furries draw. It can either be hot or gross and it's usually the latter.

I don't care for most of the sexual things here, but I do admit that it's interesting.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 30, 2008)

The sexual aspect of the fandom definitely irks me. Not so much the fact that it exists (I personally find yiff to be disgusting, but to each their own.) but the fact that it's almost every furry-related place you go.
Also, I dislike the fact that a lot of people automatically think of the fetish when they hear the word 'furry.'


----------



## Equium (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not into yiff at all. In the art way or in the role-playing way. Come to think of it, I'm not really into sex or real-life porn at all. I used to be, when I was a teenager and it was new and exciting, but now it's like eeeh... won't bother. I paw off far less than the average fox too, I go for the "sleep" option 9 times out of 10. :lol:

It doesn't bother me - if you're into yiff and the sexual side, hell, go for it. Who am I to say what's right and what's wrong? But it bothers me when people percieve the fandom as nothing but 100% sex, oblivious to the fact there is so so much more to being a furry.


----------



## Golse (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup.  Truth is, I'd never heard of the fandom until I saw yiff on Y!Gallery a couple years ago.  More recently, I've lost interest, and it is kinda disheartening how much that excludes.


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> No.
> 
> I like porn.



And bravo to you, sir!


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

Read some of the replies , I DO NOT care for it one bit. Seems more knows furry as a sexual fetish than a fandom or group.
  I DO NOT watch nor care for furry (especially normal) porn. Dirty talk may get my attention sometimes. BUt the furry fetish thing makes me want to leave because I don't want to be associated with that part.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 30, 2008)

Simply; no. I'm not into the porn.


----------



## Chanticleer (Dec 30, 2008)

What about sad people who got into the fandom because they had a bizzare sexual attraction, felt bad about it and sought knowledge and acceptance in the community only to discover that there was a chronic schizmatic argument over people like them so now they, nervous and dejected, create piles of clean furry art and stories partly to express themselves, and partly to keep themselves on neutral ground in the whole debate...

I mean hypothetically.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> What about *sad people who got into the fandom because they had a bizzare sexual attraction, felt bad about it and sought knowledge and acceptance in the community only to discover that there was a chronic schizmatic argument over people like them so now they, nervous and dejected, create piles of clean furry art and stories partly to express themselves, and partly to keep themselves on neutral ground in the whole debate...*
> 
> I mean hypothetically.


 
They are stupid then. They came here to express themselves and then, once again, hid whatever sexual attraction they had/have.

In essence, there was no reason for them to join the fandom in the first place.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2008)

You are not alone.

I personally don't like care much for porn. I guess it might be because I am an asexual but still. When it comes to the furrie porn, I have no taste in it. It is a bit like wine I guess. You either develop a taste for it or you don't.

In any case, if people like it, good for them. So long as they keep it to themselves all is nice. I for the life of me cannot understand, and you furries know who you are, who feel the need to shove fetish stuff and porn into the faces of other people. It's like, you are a baby fur? That is nice. It's not the first thing you need to blurt out the moment you go to a fur meet. It's little stuff like this...that sort of makes me raise a few eyebrows.

There is nothing like explaining to a Baby Fur though that the reason no one likes him when he goes to meets and such is because he insists on shoving his Baby-furness into the faces of other people the moment he meets them. You don't do that. I don't care if it is sexual related or not, if you want to be accepted in the fur fandom, work on at least some social skills and keep your private interests to yourself until you meet furries of a like mind.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 31, 2008)

virus said:


> Welcome to the jungle


We got fun n' games



Bonzzai said:


> I can't say I don't like the porn. I do. However, I can't say that I'm in the fandom BECAUSE of porn.


Seconded. The fandom is 99 to 95 percent non-sexual for me. Hell, I've been surfing FA with mature artwork filtered.



PriestRevan said:


> It can either be hot or gross and it's usually the latter.


Enough said.



Defiant said:


> Seems more knows furry as a sexual fetish than a fandom or group...
> ...but the furry fetish thing makes me want to leave because I don't want to be associated with that part.


Also seconded. But I'm not going to pay too much mind.


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

*Try not having ANY interest in any porn or sexual stuff (sex, masturbation, yada yada) and telling people that, then having to repeat yourself at least 5 times saying you don't. I feel sorta messed up cause it seems like I'm the only 17 year old with %0 interest in any of it -3-​*​​​


----------



## MagicWhiteLady (Jan 1, 2009)

crosser said:


> It depends on what i see.



QFE!!!

I love waht I love, and what makes me squick... makes me squick!!
But.... I've come to accept that I'm strange and kinky, and I accpetthati nother peopel even if I squick now... becasue I know the stuff I'm into will likely gross other people out XD

aaahahahah <3
But I'm really open too... I liek to try lots of new thigns (even if it's jstu a more accepting mindset =3)



Bonzzai said:


> I can't say I don't like the porn. I do. However, I can't say that I'm in the fandom BECAUSE of porn.



TOTAL agreement
The pron is icing on the deleciouse cake... I can do with otu it, but it is nice... I jsut came here to make friends =3


----------



## KristynLioness (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't care for the sexual aspect of any world except the one shared between me and my husband.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't worry, there's plenty of people out there that don't like the sexual aspect. Now I'm not one of them, but still.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It doesn't bother me.


 
I bet.



David M. Awesome said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about yiff.
> 
> YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF


 
Also:



David M. Awesome said:


> Same answer as the other thread.
> 
> I would yiff.
> 
> ...


 
:F

*****************************

The main reason I mind the sexual aspect is because of what other people think. I'll still call myself "furry" regardless, but I know (some) people will look at me funny if they find out I have any sexual interest whatsoever in (anthro) animals.

Not that I'm going to be telling those people.

And if it happens? Oh well. Not the end of the world. Unless they do something, don't give a shit and move on.

So, revised answer: I can live with it just fine. Even if people start picking on it, I'll try to remember that there's (generally) nothing wrong with it, and I'll live with it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2009)

character said:


> :F



You found me out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

You're talking to someone with no "Kinks" and only fetishes being Women and Intimacy, on top of being asexual. Heck no I don't like porn, even if I've been hardened up not to be disturbed by 2 girls 1 cup even. (or 2 guys 1 horse. o.o)

I blame TF. D:


----------



## bearetic (Jan 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You found me out.


 
<----- Detective of the year


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

i like it because there's no reason in the world why i shouldn't

there's not much of a reason why i _should_, either, but i do so fuck it


----------



## milk-bone (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm personally not into the porn. I mean, if there's a really well-drawn picture that's also pornographic, I'm not going to hate it just because it's got porn. But I'm not going to get all hot over it, either. In short, I prefer regular art to pornographic art, but I don't _reject_ pornographic art.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> dont worry, your just in a minority, dont feel bad cause its fully your choice.



Yes... definitely a 1000:1 minority in the fandom.  Still, you'll find that other than initial shock, people will be quite accepting of the fact that not everyone's into the sexual aspect of all things furry.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it could tone down a bit, yes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes... definitely a 1000:1 minority in the fandom.  Still, you'll find that other than initial shock, people will be quite accepting of the fact that not everyone's into the sexual aspect of all things furry.


actually with the former Pron factory artist getting ticked off they start lessening the Pron so the scale will drop down a bit
750:1


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

I have my content filter turned on at FA so I don't see it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

I have to wonder why my highly hormonal friend keeps sending me links to his fetish stuff just cause he knows I've seen it all having been into TF. (Shifu, be thankful you've never been to CYOC.) 

I never see it. That's also why you turn the mature filter on at deviantART so you don't see the pictures of people masturbating on the bed as "artistic Nude".


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I have to wonder why my highly hormonal friend keeps sending me links to his fetish stuff just cause he knows I've seen it all having been into TF. (Shifu, be thankful you've never been to CYOC.)
> 
> I never see it. That's also why you turn the mature filter on at deviantART so you don't see the pictures of people masturbating on the bed as "artistic Nude".



lol.  I've only got it on at FA.  Besides, what's wrong with asian cam-whores on dA?  At least they're not furry-asian-camwhores, right?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't mind that yiff is present.

I just don't care when someone shoves the fact that they like yiff in my face.

Tasteful nudes are ok for me.

There is some yiff out there that would make Hugh Heffner or Ron Jeremey blush.

I wish the artists could take the yiff level down a notch.

I'm not one to censor people, so I ignore the yiff mostly.


----------



## Teco (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you expect on a furry art site that allows 18+ content? 

I enjoy it really....except when there are those extreme fetishes.
Hypocritical, yeah, seeing as furry porn is probably considered an extreme fetish on its own. I always thought the affinity toward furries came with that, animalistic feeling. You know, the one that relates to all this *nods* 

If you dont like the porn there's a content filter, so there shouldnt be any reason to complain unless you want non-extreme fetish pictures. There's no Fetish filter for us I dont think. ...some please correct me and say we do.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

well, I myself am a big part of the 18+ part of the fandom, but I still don't like the aspect of it. since 80% of it is fetishes, and stuff that I could never imagine... >_> ... I only like the casual sex, and the mildest fetishes. call me a pervert, but what fandom DOESN'T have a porn section to it? T.T


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonas-Shifu said:


> lol.  I've only got it on at FA.  Besides, what's wrong with asian cam-whores on dA?  At least they're not furry-asian-camwhores, right?



What's wrong with the cam-whores?

Well...the fact that dA is not MySpace?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

for the record, the sexually open nature of the furry fandom is one of the only good things it has going for it

were it to be removed, we would be just another dumb nerd subculture with nothing interesting to say about the world

granted, we'd have more artists than normal, but we'd have lost a lot of our merit


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What's wrong with the cam-whores?
> 
> Well...the fact that dA is not MySpace?



It may as well be.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> for the record, the sexually open nature of the furry fandom is one of the only good things it has going for it
> 
> were it to be removed, we would be just another dumb nerd subculture with nothing interesting to say about the world
> 
> granted, we'd have more artists than normal, but we'd have lost a lot of our merit



I reckon that the idea of something our future children could be exposed to that is so "sexually open" is a little frightening.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonas-Shifu said:


> I reckon that the idea of something our future children could be exposed to that is so "sexually open" is a little frightening.



like what?


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> like what?



Have you seen the submission categories on Fur Affinity?  18 separate adult sections.  And whilst some of them don't sound so bad, let me just mention the following...
Pregnancy.
Bondage.
BABY FUR
Watersports.

Those I'd say are definitely worthy of note.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 3, 2009)

EWWW! mega gross topics.
  Except the bondage. SOmething about a woman with whips , chains ect.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Eh. It varies day to day. Not interested some days. Very interested other days. Back and forth.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 5, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Eh. It varies day to day. Not interested some days. Very interested other days. Back and forth.



Accurate.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Meh, I never really cared for it.  I just hate the extreme stuff.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Elenaya said:


> I figured there was furry porn out there, for there's porn of everything that man has seen, but furry porn has never really interested me. In general I'd just glance at it and pass it up. When my fur friend looked at me strange when I mentioned I didn't have any furry porn on my PC, it seemed odd to me that he looked at me strange once I mentioned that I never saved any.
> 
> So anyone else? Or am I the only odd one out?


 
I have the same view about it. You arn't alone, you're just in a small minority.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2009)

In a way, I -don't- like seeing images of species I dearly love being turned into nothing more than that of a sex addict or a whore in layman's terms...
But maybe I should just shutup and fap. 
6________________________9


----------



## Oakes (Jan 5, 2009)

To be completely honest, if a drawing is detailed enough I don't think it matters if they've got wolf heads, because it looks REAL. BUT I am not in the fandom for the porn aspect, ill favorite smexy furry pics on dA, but I don't go far with it. I think that the fandom and the porn aspect should be more separate than they are.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Icarus said:


> In a way, I -don't- like seeing images of species I dearly love being turned into nothing more than that of a sex addict or a whore in layman's terms...


 
I feel the same way.


----------



## Veekahr (Jan 5, 2009)

I love porn in general.
Furry or not. 8D


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

The porn isn't everything, it's just there. I hate how people think it defines our little...whatever this thing's called. It's okay, but it's giving us a bad rep and furries don't seem to really care.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

Key point in porn. If you are watching or looking at it , I bet you aren't doing it.
   I have some kinda yiff art on my computer. But very little is nude. The clothing makes it sexy. It leaves something to the imagination.
   If I can see it all , then why do I care? I'll just move in to the next pic. Hopefully more tasteful. I know I am in the minority here.
   I am not mega furry , but human porn is gross. From the waist down , the human body is VERY ugly!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

I dunno, thighs are pretty nice.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I dunno, thighs are pretty nice.


Emphatically seconded.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Same here, furry porn just don't do anything for me and I just don't really like. I'm just here to meet people and maybe learn to draw.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The porn isn't everything, it's just there. I hate how people think it defines our little...whatever this thing's called. It's okay, but it's giving us a bad rep and furries don't seem to really care.



whether or not the porn defines the thing shouldn't really have anything to do with whether it gives us a bad rep, imo


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm kinda into it, but I do prefer other aspects of the fandom.
I don't like how the porn side is the ONLY part of the fandom people pay attention to though!

For example, if I show a non-furry person the wikipedia page that describes the fandom, EVERY DAMN TIME they will go to the short 'sexual aspects' section, read that and only that, then claim it's about nothing but sex, when there is about 30+ paragraphs on that page that they completely skipped.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 6, 2009)

I tend to stay away from that aspect, myself.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the sexual aspect of the art.


I hate the sexual aspect of the desperate fans.


----------



## duroc (Jan 6, 2009)

From someone who's still new to the fandom, it's easy to see that people's focus and attention on the sexual aspect is definitely in the majority; which is a shame, because there is so much more to the fandom then just pornography.  There's so much great artwork and stories that aren't of a sexual nature hidden beneath all the porn that seems to come to the forefront.  Just go to someone's FA page who doesn't focus on sex.  More often then not, they don't have many watches, comments, or page views.  But now go to someone's FA page that does focus on sex, and their watches, comments, etc., are off the charts.  So really, we only have ourselves to blame.  I'll admit, even I read it and look at it, especially when I started; but now I've really put an error on shifting my attention to those who don't concentrate on porn.  And I realize porn is everywhere in life, and it's in every genre or fandom if you want to find it.  But I think in order for the furry fandom to expand, grow, and become more respected, the heavy focus on sex will need to take a back seat at some point in time.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 6, 2009)

sexual aspect is dominating what ever the fandom.


----------



## duroc (Jan 6, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> sexual aspect is dominating what ever the fandom.



There is a sexual aspect in every fandom, yes; but the popular fandoms, the ones that have major commercial success and broader followings(such as Star Wars, Star Trek, Harry Potter, etc.),the sexual aspect is more subdued, and not necessarily in the forefront.  At least it seems that way to me, but that's just my opinion.  I could be wrong.


----------



## haynari (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't like the stereotype that we get from the porn especially.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not into the yiff. 

Especially the gratuitous sex scenes that some art depicts.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 7, 2009)

Sex =  fail! FOr me at least. I have far outgrown my primal instincts. Then again , if it's gay then it's not primal instinct , just lust. Primal instinct at least institutes reproduction.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2009)

I tend to move away from the Sexual aspect of it.
For me, Furry porn is a little more weird than Human porn just because all of the Fetishes are easily spotted...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Key point in porn. If you are watching or looking at it , I bet you aren't doing it.
> I have some kinda yiff art on my computer. But very little is nude. The clothing makes it sexy. It leaves something to the imagination.
> If I can see it all , then why do I care? I'll just move in to the next pic. Hopefully more tasteful. I know I am in the minority here.
> I am not mega furry , but human porn is gross. From the waist down , the human body is VERY ugly!


Sexy, huh.





Defiant said:


> Sex =  fail! FOr me at least. I have far outgrown my primal instincts. Then again , if it's gay then it's not primal instinct , just lust. Primal instinct at least institutes reproduction.


I guess you changed your mind. I kind of hope you're attempting sarcasm.


----------



## ZodRau (Jan 7, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Sex =  fail! FOr me at least. I have far outgrown my primal instincts. Then again , if it's gay then it's not primal instinct , just lust. Primal instinct at least institutes reproduction.



*Lust* (or *lechery*) is an inordinate craving for coitus often to the point of assuming a self-indulgent, and sometimes violent character. Lust, or an immoderate desire for the flesh of another (outside of matrimony), is considered a sin, or impure act, in all of the Abrahamic religions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lust

What constitutes 'inordinate', I wonder.  I suspect it's a morality call, according to the Abrahamic religion of choice.  In any case, I do not think such religious doctrines apply to dolphins or black swans or lions or lizards or spotted hyenas or some 1500 other species that engage in homosexual activity...or humans who happen to not be adherants of said religions.

But with numbers like that, the argument that being gay is somehow not natural sort of fails, dontcha think?


----------



## ZodRau (Jan 7, 2009)

The way I see it, there's quite alot of evidence of frolicksome behavior amongst animals (including humans) who do not mate for life.   And as our furry family is not kept in check by any codified prudish moralities, quite unlike their 'too complex for their own good' human relations, it only follows that sexual expression find unfettered voice in the fandom.  Of course, that's not all the fandom is about.  There's also all the other aspects of furriness in addition to whatever anthropomorphism brings into it...kinky sex being but one of the latter.   

Being an unmated male, guided by personal ethics rather than the religious indoctrination of the moral majority - I don't have a problem with acknowledging and reveling in my sexuality, furry or otherwise.

The reason furries have garnered such negative attention in the U.S.A. is because it practically a theocracy and the world bastion of prudishness. 

Fortunately for the planet, global connectivity is making cultural domination  far less of a viable means of maintaining control.

_Viva La RevoluciÃ³n! _


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

Situational for me.

I love most every aspect of the furry fandom, but when things go too far, then it's not fun time no moars. DX


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a pr0n "artist" myself and i can't say the amount of furry porn puts me off. It's the mentality of most furries to jump to the topic of "sex" when any sort of ambiguous word that could possibly somehow be interpreted as sexual is what bothers me. You can forget about your astronomy discussion when you use the word "penetration" in regards to some planets atmosphere if uttered in many a public furry communication medium.


----------



## Vivix (Jan 9, 2009)

furry as a fetish = gross


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Vivix said:


> furry as a fetish = gross


Why are you here


----------



## Vivix (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Why are you here



because I like drawing anthropomorphic animals

I was not aware that wanting to have sex with one was a prerequisite to be here


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Vivix said:


> because I like drawing anthropomorphic animals
> 
> I was not aware that wanting to have sex with one was a prerequisite to be here


IT IS >=[


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

She's right, it is.  Sorry, you have to leave.


----------



## Vivix (Jan 9, 2009)

well then


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't worry, if you don't like yiff, you can always attention whore. It's a metaphor, but it still counts.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 9, 2009)

I am not a SEVERE sex addict like most and I will kindly pass on the attention whoring.
   I just be me. I don't try anything. I just do what I do and be myself.
   Now onto having sex with an anthro animal , something like that could be enough to spark my sex drive. Human body is ugly , sex with an animal is wrong. Anthro = best of both worlds and possible legality? 
    It could be your girlfriend , pet and fuzzy snuggle critter all in one package.
   Now back to an earlier post of mine Shenzi , i was not being sarcastic. Just being myself. I don't get the obsession with sex. It's not that good and too much work. I value companionship and monogamy.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

You best be joking

I mean, seriously. Gay =/= lust. That's retarded.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 10, 2009)

Retarded , no. Just not being nice , yes.
  Gay or straight , use the head that isn't stuck in your dam pants. I realize that is too much to ask in the furry world.
   Furry + gay all at once was too much a culture shock for me. Still trying to deal with it all.
   I know gay monogamous couples. They are few and far between. I guess I don't really mean what I have said about them. Just too many who creep me out seem to be gay.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

What if people like being polygamous? What if all parties involved truly love each other? Traditionfag. >=[


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What if people like being polygamous? What if all parties involved truly love each other? Traditionfag. >=[



Yeah, because that actually works more than 1% of the time :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, because that actually works more than 1% of the time :V


It worked for me. =3

Well, up until Kami had a baby. I got the fuck outta town.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It worked for me. =3
> 
> Well, up until Kami had a baby. I got the fuck outta town.



So then it didn't work :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> So then it didn't work :V


This is true.

Moral of the story: It works until you get pregnant


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Assholes can't get pregnant.

Win


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> lol Assholes can't get pregnant.
> 
> Win


 
I'd very much like to disagree.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2009)

everyone gots their flavor...why do I taste like orange sherbert?


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Jan 10, 2009)

Being the internet creep I am, I have seen it, I have visited sites featuring it, I have faked my age, but to tell the truth, I literally don't care for it. Porn is porn, fetishes are fetishes, and freaks are freaks, it is completley pointless. Whatever gets you off or whatever, fuck what you want but keep it the hell away from me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> This is true.
> 
> Moral of the story: It works until you get pregnant



Moral of the story, it can work for a while but the odds that it won't last in the long run are about 100x greater than that of a two person relationship.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What if people like being polygamous? What if all parties involved truly love each other? Traditionfag. >=[





David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, because that actually works more than 1% of the time :V



Quoted for LOL. My initial reaction was something along the lines of what Shenzi wrote, though I was thinking realistically that monogamy is pretty stable, although people can't even handle that, let alone going old-school polygamist Mormon on us.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> This is true.
> 
> Moral of the story: It works until you get pregnant



I loled :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

character said:


> Quoted for LOL. My initial reaction was something along the lines of what Shenzi wrote, though I was thinking realistically that monogamy is pretty stable, although people can't even handle that, let alone going old-school polygamist Mormon on us.


Goddamn Mormons ruining polygamous fun time


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Goddamn Mormons ruining polygamous fun time



Mormons suck at polygamy, if everyone's straight how can you have a threesome? It's madness D: .

Also the polyamorous relationship I was in was way more stable then any of the monogamous ones. Then again I'm a bad example :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Mormons suck at polygamy, if everyone's straight how can you have a threesome? It's madness D: .
> 
> Also the polyamorous relationship I was in was way more stable then any of the monogamous ones. Then again I'm a bad example :V .


Mine was too. It was more like having teammates. We solve our problems TOGETHER dammit. Plus there's always a mediator.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Mine was too. It was more like having teammates. We solve our problems TOGETHER dammit. Plus there's always a mediator.



Plus you don't have to be everything the other person wants, seeing as no two  people are perfectly compatible. People can enjoy you for your strengths, and  any weaknesses can be covered by other partners.

Also you get the best of both worlds if you happen to swing both ways :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Plus you don't have to be everything the other person wants, seeing as no two  people are perfectly compatible. People can enjoy you for your strengths, and  any weaknesses can be covered by other partners.
> 
> Also you get the best of both worlds if you happen to swing both ways :V .


I was living every guy's fantasy. XD

Well I mean unless you're gay


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I was living every guy's fantasy. XD
> 
> Well I mean unless you're gay



Two girls, hey me too  .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Mormons suck at polygamy, if everyone's straight how can you have a threesome? It's madness D: .
> 
> Also the polyamorous relationship I was in was way more stable then any of the monogamous ones. Then again I'm a bad example :V .



Did that relationship look something like this?













You are the one on the left. 8)



Whitenoise said:


> Two girls, hey me too  .



You suck. |:C


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 10, 2009)

haynari said:


> I don't like the stereotype that we get from the porn especially.



the stereotype we would get for being a completely g-rated group would be far, far worse



Vivix said:


> furry as a fetish = gross
> 
> ...
> 
> because I like drawing anthropomorphic animals



hey, whatever floats your boat, but you're missing out if the only reason you shy away from it is that you feel it's something you _shouldn't_ like


----------



## Aurali (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't like the stereotypes given to the goths or the south as well.. but I'm stuck with it. 

I especially don't like the stereotype of americans.. but once again, stuck with it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2009)

Eli said:


> I don't like the stereotypes given to the goths or the south as well.. but I'm stuck with it.
> 
> I especially don't like the stereotype of americans.. but once again, stuck with it.


with florida being the exception...
"florida...you mean where all the hispanics are right?"


----------



## Aurali (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not 'hispanic' in florida. It's 'cuban'
and we got more 'hispanics' here in the desert... though we call them 'mexicans'


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

lol mexicans


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2009)

Eli said:


> It's not 'hispanic' in florida. It's 'cuban'
> and we got more 'hispanics' here in the desert... though we call them 'mexicans'


dont forget the Ricans, guess the Spanish won this state back...it did belong to spain before we bought it.

"Welcome to Florida..LEARN FUCKING SPANISH"


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not much into the sexual aspect of furry.  Furry art does not turn me on, I cannot paw to it, and I don't fantasize about anything furry related.  Everything I am into sexual wise is human based, ya.  I'm in the furry world because I do love anthropomorphic animals, and animals in general.  The art is nice to look at, fursuits are fun... there's quite a nice non-sex based part of the fandom.  Although all of that easily gets mixed up with the sex based part.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 10, 2009)

I draw furry porn, but it's more as a way of filling out my portfolio and practicing the naked body than because ZOMG I luvs da PRONZ.  I don't have any saved, and I don't look at it with sexual intention.  If I am looking at furry porn it is usually by Blotch and HBruton and I'm looking as much at how they constructed the bodies as the art itself.  It's very hard to make 2 interacting characters look good!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The porn isn't everything, it's just there. I hate how people think it defines our little...whatever this thing's called. It's okay, but it's giving us a bad rep and furries don't seem to really care.



That's because the furry fandom generates more smut and pornographic content than any other subculture out there except of course for the Adult Entertainment industry itself.

Furries are also far more sexually open than any other group, and it's no secret that they enjoy delving into fetishplay, exploring their kinks and such.  For many people it is just a fetish, or an outlet for their sexuality.  

Because of this, it's sort of hard for me to take some of the more hardcore furries seriously, the ones who make it into a religion of sorts and insist that the porn is actually A VERY SMALL PART of the fandom....


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 10, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Because of this, it's sort of hard for me to take some of the more hardcore furries seriously, the ones who make it into a religion of sorts and insist that the porn is actually A VERY SMALL PART of the fandom....



That's what it was made to seem like when I was first finding out about furry, except having been furry for awhile now it seems clear that the amount not interested in the porn is the small part of the fandom.  But there are those non-sexual ones out there indeed, so even with the small percentage, it keeps the furry fandom from being just a 'sexual fetish', despite it being that for certain people.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 10, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> the stereotype we would get for being a completely g-rated group would be far, far worse



I just put a few more non g-rated pics in my screensaver folder.



Lilfurbal said:


> That's what it was made to seem like when I was first finding out about furry, except having been furry for awhile now it seems clear that the amount not interested in the porn is the small part of the fandom. But there are those non-sexual ones out there indeed, so even with the small percentage, it keeps the furry fandom from being just a 'sexual fetish', despite it being that for certain people.



I'd say the percentage of furries not interested in the sexual aspect: small.

Percentage of non-sexual material out there: quite a bit higher.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2009)

When the difference is 2% not interested and 16% not porn, that's quite a bit higher - four orders of magnitude, in fact - but that still doesn't mean the porn's a small percentage of the community.

I hang around several Furry community spots.  I have friends further in Furry communities.  It's a rare day indeed where the majority of the conversations held on something other than either yiff or personal life issues.

Saying "There isn't that much porn" is a lie.  I don't see why the community tries so much to deny it though.  You'll find people who have several gigabyte Furry Porn folders with 2/3 of their bookmarks stated to be Furry Porn sites, and the moment you say "There's an awful lot of Furry Porn" they'll suddenly act like you pissed their mother's grave and are using her skull as a teacup.  

The only guess I can have is that there's a deep routed need for Drama in the community.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

Society is prudish and people are afraid of rejection, so they ride de Nile.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

The fandom is nothing but a giant, online, fetish porn landfill but furries are too grandiose to admit it so they ride de Nile  .


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

That's like saying humanity is nothing but lazy, murderous, drug addicted, psychopathic sexpots.

10/10 troll rating


----------



## Torvus (Jan 11, 2009)

I tolerate it.  I used to hate it, but I've come to understand it's just a normal part of the fandom... and ultimately being human.

I'm considering joining in on the fun.  Since people seem to get off on my fat furries, I probably already have.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

character said:


> That's like saying humanity is nothing but lazy, murderous, drug addicted, psychopathic sexpots.



Exactly  .


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

Diff'rent strokes :\


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

character said:


> That's like saying humanity is nothing but lazy, murderous, drug addicted, psychopathic sexpots.



Well yeah


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 11, 2009)

character said:


> That's like saying humanity is nothing but lazy, murderous, drug addicted, psychopathic sexpots.



It would be entirely factual, too.


----------



## LocheWolf (Jan 11, 2009)

character said:


> That's like saying humanity is nothing but lazy, murderous, drug addicted, psychopathic sexpots.
> 
> 10/10 troll rating


That is the way that I view the world as well. And it sickens me to no end.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 11, 2009)

SAd but true. Human kind is a degerating race. Sex is overrated and overpublished. Maybe I see it too much in the furry world since I don't watch TV anymore. Maybe I have forgotten how much it is thrown in ym face.
   There was a mention about how furries are more open with sex andout sexuality. Furries are a lot like hippes in the way of free love. Just maybe not as into the drugs?
   I would certainly enjoy it more if it were cleaner though.
  Now being afraid of rejection , for the 9 people that woudl reject me , I would get 1 that likes me for my freakisness. SO it pays offin the end either way. Can't like everybody and everybody can't like me. Right?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Just think the absolute worst about everything and everyone and you'll never be wrong :V .


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

Saying we're nothing but depraved would definitely be an exaggeration, and not fair to the many halfway decent and few amazing people we know there are, even with their faults.

Same with furries.


As for humanity, we've all got the best and the worst in us, but what will we choose to do? Often, whatever's easiest and best for ourselves, which knows no right or wrong. :|


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you know why aliens aren't trying to contact us?
They saw swap.avi


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really mind.. =D


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree with some of u i dont like 99.99% of all porn and the porn i do like its not cuz an atraction its cus its ether so dam wierd or funny

im a furry cuz i like the art and to play around and joke in or out of a fursute


----------



## haynari (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate the sexual stereotypes for sure. I only get turned on by 1 furry, Krystal. she is the one that breaks the rule for me and the only one. other than her, I don't care for the rest.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 28, 2009)

the sexual side really disappoints me. sure, everyone has a little drive for it. but i wish i could make more male furry friends without them asking for "yiff".


----------



## haynari (Jan 28, 2009)

I know what you mean. I am sick of my furry friends telling me about their "wild" yiffing experiances.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2009)

I am the same way, and I don't care much for the Sexual aspects..
I dunno...Seems a Bit wierd to me.

That, and I don't like seeing the characters I grew up loving in every explicit position possible.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> the sexual side really disappoints me. sure, everyone has a little drive for it. but *i wish i could make more male furry friends without them asking for "yiff".*



Lol, "hey baby wanna yiff :B ?" 

That's a pretty classy line right there :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am the same way, and I don't care much for the Sexual aspects..
> I dunno...Seems a Bit wierd to me.
> 
> That, and I don't like seeing the characters I grew up lobing in every explicit position possible.


 
I never thought I'd find someone that thought like me, I have no interest in furry porn


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, "hey baby wanna yiff :B ?"
> 
> That's a pretty classy line right there :V .



i mean...it's pretty much, "hey, mind if i stick my e-cock in your e-tailhole (oh murr) while i touch myself in real life? it'll be so hot."

uhm...no.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not against it, and I don't make myself a big part of it - but why should I be sick of it?  There's sexuality in every aspect of life - male and female.  Sexuality and gender will always exist since it is in nature of humans and animals alike.  Little boys will draw obscene things, so will little girls.  They don't even have to be furry.  Some of us are more sexual and like to express so.  Some of us are sexual for attention.  I just see it as a part of life and go on.


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 28, 2009)

I tend to avoid any kind of porn, furry or otherwise... I don't mind some (tasteful) nudity, nor do I disregard the more sexual side of romance... but porn really isn't my thing. It's too over-the-top and exaggerated for me.


----------



## Camisado (Jan 28, 2009)

My excuse for liking the porn is that:

Furries seem so much cuter and innocent compared to irl humans.

Which for me is a plus.

But I'm not here only for the porn.  It's just a nice bonus! xD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 28, 2009)

I also don't like the sexual aspect of furries.
That is why I posted a topic on the south park studio's forums telling them to make an episode on furries >_>


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 28, 2009)

i am not much into porn in general, of cource i am the odd one out in school, except the girl who is 16 and dosnt comprehend dirty jokes or something that alludes to one.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

in see wat u guys mean iv never ben asked for anything like that but it would creep me the hell out i dont get some people :/


----------



## Kaku (Jan 28, 2009)

-not into pronz either-


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 28, 2009)

silver_foxfang said:


> in see wat u guys mean iv never ben asked for anything like that but it would creep me the hell out i dont get some people :/



oh, you will. give it time.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not into it, but I don't care if anyone else likes it. I've even seen some adult work that I could appreciate for the talent of the artist, but I wasn't all "Eck, gross! A penis!" But so yeah, I'm not all "BURN FUR PORN! Yiffers are giving us a bad name!!" I just simply don't get off to it XD


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy hell this thread is still alive? Wait, silly me, of course it is.

You know what's funny is that I make a very clear dividing line between what I like and what others like. Namely, as much of an ass as I am on these forums and online in general, I'll never force you to like anything, not that I could anyway. It's really funny that when I found the fandom online in '97 I browsed the ol' SCFA (before Yerf lol) archives and thought, hey, that's pretty neat stuff. I didn't get corrupted until I found the ol' Orlando Furry Archives (before FanArchive lol) and saw some of Huskie's porn and was like HOLY SHIT people draw this stuff too? Then I started getting aroused by it and was like "wow, where's some more of this great fap material that can substitute for a real woman."

So tl;dr story short, I wasn't a corrupted furry until I found the interweb. 

Now I'm thoroughly perverted and corrupted, and I've seen mostly every kink imaginable. I only really get off to a few though. So yeah, I'm into the porn, but it doesn't mean others should be. People are free to like whatever they hell they want. That's why God invented content filters.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not into porn in general. Erotica, sure, but the "Tab A into Slot B" stuff doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 29, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/wtf_fa

You wanna just how bad fur porn gets? Stop by here. This stuff ranges from "Who gets off to this?" to "HOLY FUCKIN CHRIST KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!"


----------



## Catguy (Jan 29, 2009)

i love furry porn but it's a thing that depends on the person that see it


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 29, 2009)

i don't like porn at all, nor do i like nudes...tits i can handle but anything else in an image turns me away. 
i am not at all interested in the sexual side of the furry fandom


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

how could you possibly not enjoy that aspect. it is hotter than any human sex I have ever had.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 29, 2009)

i like some of the porn but i prefer the clean artwork, military furs are awesome


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna skip the  part where I read all the posts and say, "I feel the same way :L"


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

Like anything, done to the extreme is becomes mundane and pointless.  however, a lot of furry porn, is very well drawn, and if you can look past the "porn" aspect of it, there is more of a expressiveness to it that non porn just seems to lack.

then there is vore and scat and all that jazz.  now that turns me off.  But thats me and welcome to the furry condidtion.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 31, 2009)

I do not relate. Yiff is very large part of being furry for me.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Jag. Also, I'm not into the whole costume thing. though I think tails would be a pretty cool body mod and could probably go mainstream.


----------



## Jeffthecat (Jan 31, 2009)

All things in moderation friends, that includes porn.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont like or dislike it. to me it is a work of art and should be treated as such, as in it should be treated with respect and you should actually (if it is half way decent. like all art) take the time to dissect it line by line, brush stroke by brush stroke. And truly appreciate what time and effort the artist put into it. Though some of the more "freaky" things like having sex in a fursuit or one of the many odd fetishes I dont like or condone any of that. BUT it is the persons choice in what they do sexually.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 31, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/wtf_fa
> 
> You wanna just how bad fur porn gets? Stop by here. This stuff ranges from "Who gets off to this?" to "HOLY FUCKIN CHRIST KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!"




OH GOD I SHOULDVE LISTENED TO THE WARNINGS!!! AHHHHHHH!!!

*laughs then clicks next link and vomits*


----------



## krowy (Feb 16, 2009)

I honestly don't like the furry porn. I find it distasteful, and it makes people think that we're all sex hungry deranged beasts.

I just get so tired of seeing it everywhere I go. I mean, mature filters are there for a reason, but it's just a sad fact that the most popular artists are porn artists. Something fun has turned into something vulgar.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

When I first joined here I was amazed at how many anthro-cocks I saw.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2009)

I do not like it at all. It doesn't appeal to me art wise at all and sex wise. It turns me off and makes me sick.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't really stand furry porn myself, or any porn for that matter. o.o; Maybe I just have no sexual drive. I developed a simple solution though. Not looking at it. 

Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

I can take some minor, tasteful nudity, but the sex/gay sex/masturbation/etc pics I try to avoid.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the best thing about the fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is the best thing about the fandom.



FFFFFFFFFFFF >:[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF >:[ .



You know you like it

Just look at that sexy smug mother fucker


----------



## Defiant (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude , you can do better than that for an art pic.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Dude , you can do better than that for an art pic.



Who's talking about art this thread is about sex


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

the sex part isn't why I'm a furry, in fact I hate porn (Its fucking boring), its mostly because the art is cool. People can like furry porn all they want, as long as they don't try to bring me into it or what ever. yiff = retarted


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 16, 2009)

I sure wish the people with a clean interest in furry could go one way, and the ones that like all the other shit went the other.


----------



## Bekachu (Feb 16, 2009)

I despise that kind of stuff.

Wait... That means... I'm in the... Minority? WHAT?!?

I was thinking most furs didn't like that aspect.... I'm such a doofus.....

If that's the case, then I wish there was a way of distinguishing the two. I though furries just had a bad name and that the minority of it were interested in yiff....


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

Bekachu said:


> I despise that kind of stuff.
> 
> Wait... That means... I'm in the... Minority? WHAT?!?
> 
> ...



Me too, Also I make up the part of the furrys who dislike yiff and think otherkin are crazy >.<


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

I for one, is interested in both the Yiff art, and the normal, furry art. I've seen so much good art of both, that i've saved alot of both on my computer.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not squeamish about artistic nude, but that has no sexual connotations for me. Sexually oriented artwork is not what I'm looking for, and I try to avoid it.
That said, that's just me. I don't mind people having other interests, they don't reflect on me personally.


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 17, 2009)

i just simply couldn't care either way. there is porn for pretty much everything imaginable from goth to farm animals to sneezing to amputation and in fact i've seen a political porn site.  if u don't like it, don't look at it *shrug* but to expect humans to not involve sex in an aspect of their life is like asking the sun not to come up.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2009)

You're not alone! ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> Me too, Also I make up the part of the furrys who dislike yiff and think *otherkin are crazy* >.<



I take offense to that, I'll have you know I'm a Racist Frankenstein otherkin :[ . I may have a human body, but no matter what physical form I take I will always be a Racist Frankenstein. I think you're just jealous because of how awesome that is :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I take offense to that, I'll have you know I'm a Racist Frankenstein otherkin :[ . I may have a human body, but no matter what physical form I take I will always be a Racist Frankenstein. I think you're just jealous because of how awesome that is :V .



Crows are better because a Racist Frankenstein is too large to sit on my shoulder.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I take offense to that, I'll have you know I'm a Racist Frankenstein otherkin :[ . I may have a human body, but no matter what physical form I take I will always be a Racist Frankenstein. I think you're just jealous because of how awesome that is :V .



ok, your about the only otherkin that I don't hate. Your cool like that.


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 17, 2009)

Sex is part of most everyday life, furry porn was probably a great benefit to my computer.

No viruses in the Furry Porn World 

At least, not any I've come across.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't mind the furry porn, I just don't like it when other furs try to push their porn on people.  It makes us all look bad because people don't get that it isn't all of us that draw/look at that regularly.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Crows are better because a Racist Frankenstein is too large to sit on my shoulder.



Only if you don't mind wiping crow poop off your shoulder...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Only if you don't mind wiping crow poop off your shoulder...



I like crows. They remind me that the roof tiles are in desperate need of repair and suggest activities to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Only if you don't mind wiping crow poop off your shoulder...



Whitenoise knows better. |:C


----------



## FuyumiAya (Feb 18, 2009)

Aya(That's me) will join the club of *yiff = no thanks*.  -.-
I have filter on FA up so I don't have too see it. The only downside to the finlter being up is that I miss all the wonderful violence and gore.  x3

But yeah, I don't have too much interest in adult matirials, anywho.


But as Dibbun said, no viruses in the furry porn world!   8D


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Well for most people it's kind of a fetish. If you don't have any sexual interest that's awesome too . But still... for most people it's a sexual thing.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whitenoise knows better. |:C



Exactly, also Whitenoise doesn't shit, because it doesn't eat food :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, also Whitenoise doesn't shit, because it doesn't eat food :V .



Whitnoise only eats pussy because he's a playaaaaa~


----------



## Aurali (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, also Whitenoise doesn't shit, because it doesn't eat food :V .



because whitenoise is an awesome


----------



## Drakomis (Feb 18, 2009)

No...no...hell I poke the "community" with a ten-thousand foot pole and this is the only "furry" board I've openly communicated on for a while. But the Porn? Hell...some of it is nice.

Though when I take care of my business, it's usually with the image of a special *human* someone on my mind. Never really used anything else from the "community" for that.

But, meh...guess I'm kinda neutral on this. Either or.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whitnoise only eats pussy because he's a playaaaaa~



Beaks would be terrible for that David, birds would give the worst head :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Beaks would be terrible for that David, birds would give the worst head :V .



It's still hot. :X


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 18, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I don't mind the sexual aspect of the fandom - it's inescapable & part of the entire animal metaphor. What I don't care for is ultra-explicit (& crappily-drawn) porn where the anthro part is the excuse for drawing it, not the reason. For the record I don't care for human ultra-explicit porn either. I enoy cheesecake pin-up art of furry babes or 'erotica' if it's classily done.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me about the porn - and it's not really the porn's fault - is the impression people take away that the whole scene is only about porn, that and screwing in animal suits.
> 
> That said, the main reason I'm in the fandom is to hang out with with people who have become my friends & enjoy the art in general, especially humor-driven 'funny-animal' stuff which is what got me interested in athro characters in the first place. (I'm one of those 'my God, I'm not the only one into this stuff' people when I discovered the fandom.)


 
best discription ever. And quite similar to my own relationship with that aspect of the fandom.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 18, 2009)

The porn makes it an added bonus really. I mean I prefer regular fur pics but if I'm alone in my room well ya I'm gonna want something to do xp


----------



## Rytes (Feb 18, 2009)

i never minded it...  just remember rule 34...


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 18, 2009)

Rytes said:


> i never minded it... just remember rule 34...


 
rule 34?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

Stay on topic please.  No one cares how excruciatingly painful/pathetic enduring head given by Whitenoise would be.

Well, some might, but it's not on topic.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Stay on topic please.  No one cares how excruciatingly painful/pathetic enduring head given by Whitenoise would be.
> 
> Well, some might, but it's not on topic.



You're right, I'd better make a new thread about it. .o.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're right, I'd better make a new thread about it. .o.


 
...

Do it.


On topic: SO HOW BOUT THAT FURRY PORN.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Do it.



It will be the spiritual successor to _Kimmerset's got foreskin_

_Whitenoise gives head_


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It will be the spiritual successor to _Kimmerset's got foreskin_
> 
> _Whitenoise gives head_



But then everyone will think I'm easy D: .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> But then everyone will think I'm easy D: .



And that is when you peck their genitals off 8D


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

GET BACK ON TOPIC.

Disregard any off-topic comments I make.

DO AS I SAY, NOT AS I DO.  D:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Y-yes mistress D:


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 18, 2009)

Furry porn is silly


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

I do get turned on by some furry porn... but it might be weird to you guys, but I like furry porn for the beauty of the corpses, I am not turned on most of the time but I do love how nice the furs in these pics are cute and beautiful, clean pics or not... male or female too^^


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 19, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I do get turned on by some furry porn... but it might be weird to you guys, but I like furry porn for the beauty of the *corpses,* I am not turned on most of the time but I do love how nice the furs in these pics are cute and beautiful, clean pics or not... male or female too^^



WAT

Also, when I first read your name I thought it said tubgirl, and then I shat brix.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> turbocarl said:
> 
> 
> > I do get turned on by some furry porn... but it might be weird to you guys, but I like furry porn for the beauty of the *corpses*, I am not turned on most of the time but I do love how nice the furs in these pics are cute and beautiful, clean pics or not... male or female too^^
> ...


 
Wat he said.  o_o


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

I sure hope that he meant bodies and just didn't understand that corpses refers exclusively to a dead body.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2009)

me too XD


makmakmob said:


> Also, when I first read your name I thought it said tubgirl, and then I shat brix.



this^^


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

I meant the bodies... sorry for that, english isn't my common language


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I meant the bodies... sorry for that, english isn't my common language



French?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> French?



Location says Quebec, Canada, so either that or Icelandic.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Location says Quebec, Canada, so either that or Icelandic.



lol icelandic


----------



## Aurali (Feb 19, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I meant the bodies... sorry for that, english isn't my common language



native language, no?

Parlez-vous franÃ§ais?


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm french canadian, sorry for the mistake, I'm not necrophile xP


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't like furry porn either, I find it disturbing, but I don't bug others who like it, as long as they don't try to bug ME..


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Sol said:


> I don't like furry porn either, I find it disturbing, but I don't bug others who like it, as long as they don't try to bug ME..



same


----------



## MauruNeko (Feb 20, 2009)

Elenaya said:


> Seriously, does anyone else not care for it?
> 
> About 5 years ago I found the furry community. I had taken interested in it for two things:
> - My love and strange, general indescribable connection with animals.
> ...


 
I am not interested in any kind of....por....that. Is disgusting, horrible, intolerable.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG GOD! Pictures for sad children.

oh ya, I still dislike furry porn >.<


----------

